# Where do you put your own book on your bookshelf?



## Phil Elmore (Jun 9, 2003)

Must... contain... anticipation...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2003)

Mine is due out in January--I'm very excited and already thinking about the next one!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2003)

I would put it in Alpha-Betical Order by Author  
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm ...


Customers interested in Demon Lord may also be interested in:

*Photo of the Antichrist *

_Cloned from cells on Turin Shroud Evil is more than skin deep.
selectivehouse.com/antichrist_


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I would put it in Alpha-Betical Order by Author
> :asian: *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  

I'm lauging because I do exactly that- my books are in sets according to subject matter, then alphabetical by author. Wait- it isn't over- if I have multiple books by the same author, then they are chronological by release date.

Maybe I should increase my medication.

:anic:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Mine is due out in January--I'm very excited and already thinking about the next one! *



Well, come on, make with the info so I can buy it!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Hmmmmmmmmmmm ...
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that -- I actually thought the web page for that book made it sound really cool.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *I noticed that -- I actually thought the web page for that book made it sound really cool. *



No argument there!  Well make with the info yourself, so we can 
buy a copy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Well, come on, make with the info so I can buy it!  *



Heh...I doubt you're in the market for a junior/senior level numerical analysis text, but if you are, look for _Numerical Analysis and Scientific Computation_ at your local college or technical bookstore come January.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *No argument there!  Well make with the info yourself, so we can
> buy a copy! *




http://www.booklocker.com/books/1219.html


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 24, 2004)

I keep them in a pile on the floor.  I have several little stacks of books all over my room.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2005)

Hmmm, here's mine:
Numerical Analysis and Scientific Computation by Jeffery J. Leader

 My copies of it are lying around in little piles too.


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello, All my martial books are all in bins now, no order, as I read them ,when done stick in the next bin. (four) ) so far.  Will getting martial books ever end?  My wife thinks so!   ......Aloha


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 30, 2005)

Phil, I'm gonna say what no-one else has said yet...Congratulations on the book!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmm, here's mine:
> Numerical Analysis and Scientific Computation by Jeffery J. Leader
> 
> My copies of it are lying around in little piles too.



Jeff,

Can you bring a copy for me to look at will you?

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I'll try to remember!


----------

